# Par rapport à Youtube



## Nicofieu (8 Février 2008)

Salut !

dites, je sais que sur le site de youtube, il est possible de se faire des favoris, est-il possible via l'Apple TV en se connectant avec son login d'avoir accès à ses favoris ?

Est-ce possible de lancer une "playlist" de videos par exemple sans devoir aller rechipotter dans le menu à la fin de chaque video ?

J'aime bien avoir des clips quand je range chez moi  (et vu le bordel, il m'en faut bcp à la suite)


----------

